# Kirkwood season passes on the cheap



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

hey there west coasters,

this season, I'm organizing a group discount purchase deal for kirkwood season passes. Passes are now $499 for an unlimited pass (ie. no black out days). If you buy direct from kirkwood, the same pass currently costs $569. The pass pays off in less than 7 visits to kirkwood. If you're interested, it's super easy just go to: 

*Network Pass

login = epa

password = kirkwood*

*do it by saturday December 20th at 11:59 pm*

as a bonus kirkwood is adding two new surface lifts to the backside. you can check out the details here: 
Kirkwood Mountain Resort

Please pass this on to anyone you think might be interested in purchasing a season pass. This is open to everybody. the forward button is your friend.

thanks much,

mannie


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a sweet deal, but could you do this in two years? thats when I am moving to tahoe


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*kirkwood season passes on the cheap*

kirkwood gods willing, i will have the same deal in a couple of years... 

but pass on the current deal to yer tahoe friends so they keep letting me do it!

thanks mucho,

mannie


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Email'd ya...


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*4 days and counting*

Just a reminder that the deadline for purchasing discounted kirkwood passes is fast approaching! the price will go up on* 9-15-08.*

*to recap => $399 gets you a ticket to ride any day of the season. no black outs.
*
*Email me at: emmanuelle AT gmail DOT com*

and I'll hook you up with the purchase info.

For more info on the pass deal check out this site: 

Kpow pass to the people

thanks mucho,

mannie

ps... and of course, pass on the good word to all yer peeps.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*less than 12 hours!*

email me for the login and passoword to get your discounted season pass to kirkwood

*emmanuelle AT gmail DOT com*

price goes up at 11:59pm tonight.... so get them while you can!

pass pays off in only six days.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

slamming deal guys

to bad i only pay 10


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*still the cheapest deal in south lake*

if only we should all be so lucky!

price is now $429... still $130 cheaper than from the sales office direct!

email me for the deets:
*
emmanuelle AT gmail DOT com*

good till Oct 15th....


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*Login and Password info*

to save a step,

you can go direct to the kirkwood website to purchase with your credit card:

*Network Pass

login = epa

password = kirkwood*

kirkwood maintains the site, i just get the word out. 

feel free to email me if you have any questions: emmanuelle AT gmail DOT com

Remember the price goes up on October 15th!


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

ive gots a kirkwood pass for free, through the shop i work at. booyah!


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

X1n54n3x said:


> ive gots a kirkwood pass for free, through the shop i work at. booyah!



what shop u work 4??


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Kirkwood wins got my season pass and ready for the upcoming season with the two new lifts.


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*kirkwood passes on the CHEAP!!! - $459- buddy tickets too!*

2 feet of snow on the ground and kirkwood is set to open up in a couple of weeks!!!!

get yer passes before its too late.

$459 = unlimited riding. no black out days. all weekends. all the time.

the most snow in the sierras. how can you pass it up?

*https://skikirkwood.com/e-commerce/grpLogin2.aspx

login = epa

password = kirkwood*

you also get cheap buddy tickets for you friends at $8-$10 off the price at the counter.

more info at: *Cheapest Kirkwood Pass on the Market*

$459 is good till Nov 15th!

email me with any questions: *[email protected]*


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*One day left - get your kirkwood pass for $459*

Kirkwood is set to open on November 22nd. That's one week away.

still looking for a pass?

do it now:


*https://skikirkwood.com/e-commerce/grpLogin2.aspx

login = epa
password = kirkwood*

$459 = unlimited riding. no blackout days. all saturdays. all the time. pays off in 7 days on the hill

any questions of course => [email protected]


----------



## mannie (Aug 20, 2008)

*two weeks left to get your discounted kirkwood pass $499*

*Two days left to get your unlimited, no black out day pass to kirkwood*

This season I'm organizing a group purchase deal for kirkwood season passes. $499 gets you an unlimited (ie. no black out days) pass for the 08/09 season. So you can ski/ride any day of the year for a savings of $70 off the current pricing at kirkwood. You get the discount for being part of a network... that's it.

To take advantage of this offer just go to:

*Group Login

login = epa

password = kirkwood
*
The above site is maintained by kirkwood, i'm just getting the word out. It's secure... only kirkwood sees your cc info.

With this network group, you also get cheap buddy tickets!

* Purchase up to 2 full day tickets per day at $10 off Mon-Fri and $8 off weekends and holidays (for friends + family).
* 10% off mid-week, non-holiday lodging rates.
* 10% off Kirkwood logo wear.

Do it by December 20th (11:59pm), to cash in on the $499 price tag.

and as always, feel free to contact me at *[email protected]* if you have any questions

or check out: *Cheapest Kirkwood Pass on the Market* for more info pass it on to yer friends and think pow!


----------

